# How many cords do I get from ten 12"-log?



## Gunks (Mar 29, 2011)

How many cords  do I get from ten 12" logs?  Just need a rough estimate so I know how much to pay.  Thanks.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 29, 2011)

Depends how long they are.  3.14159* Radius in feet squared (0.5*0.5) * lenght in feet = cubic feet of solid wood.  Multiply that by about 1.25 for the volume in stacked wood.  Divide that by 128 to convert to cords.

edit oops forgot to square the radius


----------



## Gunks (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry.  Forget to say it will be 10 logs, 10 feet long and 12" in diameter.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 29, 2011)

right around 3/4 cord then. Someone better check my math though


----------



## bogydave (Mar 29, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> right around 3/4 cord then. Someone better check my math though



I figure pretty close to a cord, . 
Cord is a stack of wood 128 cubic feet, including the air spaces.

quote forestry dept:
A cord is a lot of wood - sometimes. It is usually your state's legal unit of measure for wood. You are buying a unit of wood based on 128 cubic feet of condensed, stacked roundwood including bark and some air confined to an area 4 feet by 4 feet by 8 feet. Solid wood with no air or bark has a volume of from* 85 to 110* depending on many variables.

Wikipedia:
In the United States and Canada, firewood is usually sold by the full cord, face cord or bag.

A full cord or bush cord measures four feet high by four feet wide by eight feet long (1.2m Ã— 1.2m Ã— 2.4m) and has a volume of 128 cubic feet (3.6 m3). The most common firewood piece length is 16 inches (41 cm), or one-third of a full cord.[10] The actual wood volume of a cord may be in the range of* 80 to 100 cubic feet* as stacked wood takes up more space then a piece of solid wood.

A cord of rounds  C/S/S  is more than a cord, :bug: more air spaces  IMO, 
but most of my wood is not straight grain & stacks with more air than perfect straight splits.


----------



## shawneyboy (Mar 30, 2011)

OK so 12 inch logs and 10 feet long....

(.5*.5)* 3.14 * 10

.25*3.14*10

.785*10

7.85 per log

7.85*10= 78.5 cubic feet of wood.

This assumes the logs are 12 inch logs at both ends...

Shawn


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 30, 2011)

3/4 to 1 cord sounds about right. depends on how well it splits and stacks.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 30, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> OK so 12 inch logs and 10 feet long....
> 
> (.5*.5)* 3.14 * 10
> 
> ...



That's 78.5 cu ft of solid wood. Stacked should come out to more


----------



## shawneyboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh I agree, I just did the math.  When you stack it it could be a cord or if you stack it the way some resellers stack it maybe a cord and a quarter.

Shawn


----------

